# make xconfig can't find qt

## daedalusman

This is the error message I'm getting when I run make xconfig against gentoo-sources 2.6.17-r8:

```
Check qt

unable to find qt installation. please make sure that the qt development package is correctly installed and either install pkg-config or set the QTDIR environment variable to correct location

make[1]: *** no rule to make target `scripts/kconfig/.tmp_qtcheck', needed by `scripts/kconfig/qconf.o'. stop.

make: *** [xconfig] error 2
```

Can some help me out here, thanks.

----------

## drwook

Well, do you have qt installed?  Try 'make gconfig'

----------

## daedalusman

Yeah, I have QT installed. I even tried un-merging them and re-merging them again, but to no avail. Gconf gives

```
scripts/kconfig/gconf arch/i386/kconfig

(gconf:22231): Gtk-WARNING **: cannont open display:

make[1]: *** [gconfig] error 1

make: *** [gconfig] error 2
```

I'm not sure, but I think the "cannot open display" relates to one of these two issues

1) I have dual head going

2) I'm using fluxbox and in the flux menu under "fluxbox menu>window" lists gnome, selecting this starts a gnome session.

I'm thinking that "window" for gnome is causing some problems, I get a similar error message when trying to open gedit from the terminal. Gedit open finds when clicking on a file or selecting it from the menu.

Thanks for the help.

----------

## ccosse

same problem here -- re-emerged qt with "qt" in USE .... but, come to think of it, think ought to re-emerge gentoo-sources now that "qt" is in USE flags...trying...

----------

## ccosse

....and a follow-up: re-ermeging gentoo-sources did not help.   :Confused:   please show me the light

----------

